# How to convert analog Voice signal to digital



## incisive_mind (May 23, 2006)

Hey buddies
I know thr a a number of ways of how to convert an analog signal to digital .....!!!!! But neone here who can tell how to convert a voice analog signal into digital using sum software either matlab or anyone orif sumone suggests a hardware plz do keep in mind that it shud b cheap and easliy convertible since i need these for my project so plz care to tell me ,how wud i take these values of hardware onto my PC...!!!!
Any suggestions r most welcum.............


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2006)

It is as easy to convert a analog voice to digital, as cutting a cake or eating a pie. There is no need for purchasing extra tools. You can use the Windows sound recorder. Go to:Start>All Prog.>Accessories>Entertainment>Sound Recorder. Plug in your Mic to the appropriate jack on your sound card. Click on the Record button and Speak into your mic. Press stop when you are done. Now press play and your sound is recorded. You can now save it as .wav.


----------



## incisive_mind (May 23, 2006)

cumon u mus b jokin this is mos elementary thiong that neone wud knw about the windows..!!!!No that yaar that is  just in the form of analog i want to take digital values ....!!!! digital values like 1 and 0 of that signal...!!!! l  so plz suggest sumthing else.....


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 24, 2006)

you may go here; *www.digital-recordings.com/publ/pubrec.html


----------



## incisive_mind (May 27, 2006)

Mann thats too much to do .....!!!!!! i wanted a simple matlab or sumthin like that simulation this is kinda too costly n noise n othrthings have beeen given their...!!!!!thx neways for the link


----------



## nil_3 (May 27, 2006)

The only cheap and easliy convertible process is as stated by DeSmOnD dAvId with a good quality microphone. The process will also record a lot of ambient noise(try to make the room as much soundproof) which can later be minimised by using Adobe audition. But high-pitched sound will become a bit distorted. Sound recorded in a recording studio is the best but costly option.


----------

